# Feedback for my photography website



## NedM (Jan 31, 2015)

I just launched my new website for my photog. business about a few days ago.

I was really hoping to get some feedback from other photographers here.
(Ease of navigation, what you can click and cant click, what I can improve, etc..)

Anything would help! 

Website: Photography By Ned

Again, just looking for some feedback!
Constructive and destructive criticism wanted!


----------



## KmH (Feb 1, 2015)

TPF has a forum for that - *Personal and Professional Photography Websites*

IMO pretty much all of your photos lack 'pop'.
All of your subjects have the same, or somewhat less than the same, exposure than your backgrounds.
Otherwise your photos look fine, as does the web site.

'Pop" is about separating your subject from the background by having the background darker than your subject.
It took visual artists hundreds of years to figure out that "Light advances. Dark recedes.'
Or put another way, your primary subject should be properly exposed and secondary subjects (like the background) should be under exposed.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 1, 2015)

Moved to a more approrpriate forum.

Overall I like 'site.  It's clean, moves well, and loads quickly.  Things are easy to find, and the look is simple and uncluttered.  A couple of minor niggles:  On your contact page you state that a telephone number is optional but will result in faster service.  I would lose that; what if I don't want to be contacted by telephone?  I have to wait longer?  No thanks, I'll go elsewhere.  Additionally, I would include a 'Back' button so that when one is viewing a gallery, you can return to the main gallery page.  I would also remove the term "natural light" photographer from your bio and consider adding some strobed light to your images, but aside from that, I'd say, 'good job'!


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 1, 2015)

Couples sessions start at $199.99. Or $200. Depending on which page you look at.


----------



## NedM (Feb 1, 2015)

KmH said:


> TPF has a forum for that - *Personal and Professional Photography Websites*
> 
> IMO pretty much all of your photos lack 'pop'.
> All of your subjects have the same, or somewhat less than the same, exposure than your backgrounds.
> ...



I know. I could never figure out how to get my subjects to 'pop' from the background. Or in this case, properly expose my subject but keeping the background underexposed.
Any tips on how I could achieve this effect?

I would love to learn how!


----------



## NedM (Feb 1, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Moved to a more approrpriate forum.
> 
> Overall I like 'site.  It's clean, moves well, and loads quickly.  Things are easy to find, and the look is simple and uncluttered.  A couple of minor niggles:  On your contact page you state that a telephone number is optional but will result in faster service.  I would lose that; what if I don't want to be contacted by telephone?  I have to wait longer?  No thanks, I'll go elsewhere.  Additionally, I would include a 'Back' button so that when one is viewing a gallery, you can return to the main gallery page.  I would also remove the term "natural light" photographer from your bio and consider adding some strobed light to your images, but aside from that, I'd say, 'good job'!




Thanks!
You are definitely right!

I'll be sure to change those minor niggles right away!

A back button?
That's not a bad idea!
I'll look into doing so!

Thanks for the feedback!

*Edit
Unfortunately, the template that I am using for my website does not allow me to add anything else other than photos in my galleries. ):


----------



## KmH (Feb 1, 2015)

NedM said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > TPF has a forum for that - *Personal and Professional Photography Websites*
> ...


Use flash to light your primary subjects.

When you use flash you can control the ambient light exposure separately (with the shutter speed) from the flash exposure, which is controlled with the lens aperture and flash output power setting.
Adjust the shutter speed to under expose the background.

Another benefit of using flash is you can shoot anytime anywhere.


----------

